# HTML-Seite mit News-Bereich?



## dWespin (12. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich hätte mal eine Frage an Euch. Und zwar möchte ich eine normale Statische Homepage mit HTML basteln, jedoch die Möglichkeit haben die News und Angebote regelmäßig zu aktualisieren. 
Jedes Mal die HTML News/Angebots Seite, neu herzurichten und dann wieder auf den Server laden, ist dabei auf Dauer sehr Zeitaufwendig. 
Was könnt Ihr mir da empfehlen? Kann ich evt. noch eine Sprache zur Hilfe nehmen?

Danke


----------



## fruity (12. Mai 2004)

Du kannst ein PHP-Newssystem benutzen, gibt es als fertige Freeware zu downloaden, alledings muss dein Provider PHP und MySQL unterstützen!


----------



## IndoorJo (12. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fruity _
> *Du kannst ein PHP-Newssystem benutzen, gibt es als fertige Freeware zu downloaden, alledings muss dein Provider PHP und MySQL unterstützen! *


 Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit: Newssysteme gibt es auch mit CGI (und anderen serverseitigen Sprachen). Jedoch finde ich persönlich CGI-Scripte etwas "undurchsichtig", wenn man sich nicht mit CGI auskennt. Die bessere Alternative ist sicherlich ein Newssystem, welches mit PHP läuft. Jedoch muss es dann keins sein, welches auch eine MySQL-Anbindung benötigt. Es gibt reichlich Scripte, die file-basierend sind. Kurzum: Dein Webhoster sollte Dir zumindest die Möglichkeit geben, eigene PHP-Seiten laufen zu lassen.


----------



## dWespin (12. Mai 2004)

Ja, mein Provider unterstütz auf jeden fall PHP und mySQL. 
Habt Ihr vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit einem PHP-Newssystem? Und könnt Ihr mir da evt. schon ein System empfehlen?


----------



## ringostar (12. Mai 2004)

wenn du keine mysql-datenbank verwenden willst kann ich dir  CuteNews empfehlen....
cutenews



> CuteNews ist ein leistungsfähiges News Management System, das kein Datenbank-System benötigt. Es ist einfach zu benutzen und kann problemlos in existierende Websites integriert werden. Angeblich soll das Script innerhalb von 3 Minuten einsatzbereit sein. Features: Kommentar-System - Avatare - Smilies - Suchfunktion - Flood-Schutz - Templates - Backup-Funktion - IP Banning - Administrationsbereich mit 3 User-Leveln - Vorschau-Funktion - organisierbares News-Archiv - zahlreiche Addons - Auto-Installer und vieles mehr.




mfg ringostar


----------

